# Over curing???



## smokingd (Aug 14, 2011)

I have some bellies in the cure.  Normally my work schedule works really well for the curing.  I work 9 on and 5 off so the 9 days I am gone are always perfect.  BUT this time I get the call and am going to be away for around 17 days.  Is this going to be a problem?  Should I have the missus rinse at 9 days and freeze for me (she won't touch the smokers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).  Any Ideas would be great I would really hate to loose 11lbs of bacon

Thanks All


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this dry cure or wet cure?


----------



## smokingd (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a dry cure Pop's using Bearcarvers recipe


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bear should be along soon to answer; if it were wet cure it would be fine up to about 45 days.  Dry cured, I would imagine you should be able to rinse and put back in the vessels used (bags, containers, etc.) and keep in the fridge until you get back as it is fully cured so spoilage should not be a problem for that short a period.   Or, put a 'hard chill' on it for a day or two in the freezer and then take back out and let it slowly return to refrigeration temp by the time you get back.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dennis!!

You could have her rinse & freeze at 9 or 10 days, but personally I don't see a problem with keeping it in cure for that extra week, as long as you make sure you soak it for an hour after removing from cure, then salt-fry test it to see if it needs any more soaking. You know the routine--You made a bunch of great Bacon already. The extra time might make it need soaking.

Good to see you,

Bear

On edit:

LOL---Good timing Pops---Both answering at same time.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

Only problem I see with the extra week, is the bacon will absorb extra salt and could end up very salty.

I say pull it at 10 days, rinse it off, throw it in some ziplocs, then into the fridge until you're ready to smoke

My 2 Cents!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't forget the camera.


----------



## venture (Aug 14, 2011)

Some very experienced people have given viable alternatives.

Any way you go, be sure to do the fry test before you hit the smoker.  If too salty, some extra soak time with occasional changes of the water should do the trick.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shtrdave (Aug 14, 2011)

I have only been messing with the curing thin for a short time, but I did do Bear's dried beef recipe, with the eyes cut in half and I left them go for 14 days and just rinsed them off, cut a piece off and ate it uncooked it was good with not to much salt taste, could actually have had more. I think you will be fine with the extra days.  There is only so much salt it there, the same amount at the start as the finish, it doesn't make any so it should not be any saltier at 17 day then it is at 10, just my thoughts.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 29, 2011)

I tend to agree with shtrdave - once I doubled the curing time (using the same mix for cure in both cases) - haven't noticed increased saltiness, but I'm positive the second cured belly had somehow firmer texture when squeezed (gently).


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I have only been messing with the curing thin for a short time, but I did do Bear's dried beef recipe, with the eyes cut in half and I left them go for 14 days and just rinsed them off, cut a piece off and ate it uncooked it was good with not to much salt taste, could actually have had more. I think you will be fine with the extra days.  There is only so much salt it there, the same amount at the start as the finish, it doesn't make any so it should not be any saltier at 17 day then it is at 10, just my thoughts.


I agree Dave.

My Dried Beef could use more salt, and since there is usually very little juice left in the curing packages when I pull them at normal lengths of time, I wouldn't think they could get more salty. This goes for everything I cure with TQ.

Bear


----------

